# Bear River Nova Scotia



## randomsurfer_uk (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I are considering going to live Bear River Nova Scotia. Does anybody live there or nearby who can tell me anything about it?

Obviously we have researched on the internet and know its a very small town, but was wondering if anyone can tell us more about Bear River.

:clap2:


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

randomsurfer_uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband and I are considering going to live Bear River Nova Scotia. Does anybody live there or nearby who can tell me anything about it?
> 
> ...


We went there last year on one of our 'rece' visits. Lovely very small town, a bit hippyish, great to get away from it all but not much work. It would be a long commute, especially in winter.
Hope this helps a bit
Barbara
ps. great bakery and coffee shop


----------

